
Reverse-engineering Playstation 1 - rasz_pl
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://psxdev.ru/news
======
AlyssaRowan
I don't speak Russian, but I know good RE work when I see it.

The big parts have been black-boxed already - my own console had an Xplorer
cartridge running Caetla at the time the PS1 was big! - but it'd be nice to
see what actually _really_ goes on inside, say, the SPU, or the GPU's actual
handling of a few corner cases. PS1 emulators are already very good (indeed,
they can even run the specially copy-protected images without any patches now,
as I tried a couple of months ago with a couple of rare games), but those last
few percent are the hardest.

I saw MAME mentioned, and that makes sense, given the attention to detail.

------
rasz_pl
It gets even better in the Wiki

[http://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&sl=ru&u=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?depth=1&hl=en&sl=ru&u=http://wiki.psxdev.ru/index.php/CPU_CELLS)

and results land in SVN repo as Logisim modules (logic level simulator)

[http://code.google.com/p/psxdev/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk](http://code.google.com/p/psxdev/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk)

------
josu
This is a bit off topic, but I'm amazed how understable the text is given that
it has been translated by a machine, in a matter of seconds, for free.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And not even seconds, milliseconds.

------
YAYERKA
>The street became colder, short Russian summer moves for the winter. Brains
cooled down a bit and began to think.

I've always anticipated winter with a similar sentiment--I like the way this
was said.

------
userbinator
When I saw "translate.google.com" in the URL, for some reason I had a feeling
it was going to be in Russian... I don't know if it's a cultural thing for
Russians to be reverse-engineers, but there certainly seem to be a lot of
them.

This reminds me of [http://breaknes.com/info](http://breaknes.com/info) ,
which judging from the style of the diagrams might be done by the same person.
There's been a ton of transistor-level RE on the NES, but I hadn't seen it
done for the PS1 until now. The level of attention to detail is amazing. It's
also interesting that they're using Logisim, which is often regarded as a
"toy"-level/educational logic simulator (it has some pretty limiting features
that make it rather unsuitable for real diagrammatic logic design.)

~~~
malkia
Lots of reverse engineering had to be done in ex-communist block (USSR,
Bulgaria, others) - all because of this
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CoCom](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CoCom)

This was Bulgaria's clone of Apple ][ (and Oric too) -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pravetz_computers](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pravetz_computers)

